# [Icons]Fresh N Clean Set[MIUI][ZIP][PSD][REQUESTS][03/05/12][NEW]



## kgill7 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mod Type:: Icons

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Nightly

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









*Fresh N Clean.*

The pack contains about 45 icons, with more coming everyday. There are two files a MIUI mtz and a Zip with the icons for now. ADWEx Launcher, Launcher Pro, Nova Launcher and Go Launcher themes will be coming out as well. More icons are coming in, please make all of your requests here, but in the mean time use the .PSD attached below, share all of your own versions of the icons here. 

*Please don't make any mirror links to mine, redirect all traffic here.*

MIUI Mtz

ZIP Icons

Blog Page

If you like my work please consider donating ​


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the icons Gill. And you are the reason I theme!


----------

